# EZJail failure to make base jail



## captobvious (Mar 5, 2011)

I just installed 8.2 Stable amd64 using this guide to install a root on ZFS with GPT:

http://wiki.freebsd.org/RootOnZFS/GPTZFSBoot

I wanted to create a jail to run as a desktop environment (web browsing, media, libreoffice), so I then:


```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap update
cd /usr/ports/sysutil/ezjail
make install clean
ezjail-admin update -p -i
```

And then I got the following:


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Installing everything
--------------------------------------------------------------
cd /usr/src; make -f Makefile.inc1 install
===> share/info (install)
install -o root -g wheel -m 444  dir-tmpl /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/share/info/dir
install:No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/share/info.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
Error: The command 'make installworld' failed.
  Refer to the error report(s) above.
```

I checked and  Makefile.inc1  and  /usr/jails/fulljail/usr/share/info/dir  were present, anyone have a idea on what went wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm guessing you don't have the sources in /usr/src/.


----------



## captobvious (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks, I just wound up building the world for the ground up. I think my sources didn't copy over when I was creating the zfs filesystem.


----------



## JohnElder (Aug 26, 2013)

*freebsd ezjail ezjail-admin update -ip failed*



			
				captobvious said:
			
		

> Thanks, I just wound up building the world for the ground up. I think my sources didn't copy over when I was creating the zfs filesystem.



My freebsd FreeBSD use*s* the ZFS file system and I want to create a jail through using the ezjail. But when I exec*ute* this command: `ezjail-admin update -ip` it shows:


```
"/usr/src/etc/Makefile", line 147: Malformed conditional (${MK_DEBUG_FILES} != "no")
"/usr/src/etc/Makefile", line 149: if-less endif
"/usr/src/etc/Makefile", line 316: Malformed conditional (${MK_DEBUG_FILES} != "no")
"/usr/src/etc/Makefile", line 318: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
Error: The command 'make distribution' failed.
```

I don*'*t know what's wrong with it. 

Could you help me to solve this*?* Thanks very much.


----------

